# Why I never want in-house pigeons



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They won't do anything they're told!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_pl1B6ThNY


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's funny. They are such nosy little creatures. Probably thinking, "hey, THIS would make a nice loft"!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

that happens when i leave my back patio door open. ceiling fan in kitchen always on so i try to to spook them when getting them to leave.
i like the ones that sit at the sliding glass door and just look in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They just came in for a little visit and look around. Looked like they have a nice coop in the yard.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

One looks like a techno-pidge, trying to figure how to make the laptop work 

They are so cute

John


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

They are so cute! They remind me of one of my doves... nosy, nosy, nosy! 
Thanks for the peek.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> that happens when i leave my back patio door open. ceiling fan in kitchen always on so i try to to spook them when getting them to leave.
> i like the ones that sit at the sliding glass door and just look in.


LOL my ceiling fans never got to be one; there were always pigeons sitting on them. Of course, they liked to land just right to make them swing around, so in essence I suppose the fans WERE on..... Cute video! They always want to be where they're not supposed to be. I guess like most animals (and most humans!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca, your babies are adorable. I enjoyed watching the video a lot because it just shows how curious and tame they can be. They obviously love you a lot.

I don't envy the kitchen remodeling. Seems to take forever. We plan to do something similar "someday".


----------

